# Weston Tower - May 2015



## Old No.13 (May 12, 2015)

Weston Tower

A largish 1970's (?) office block in Sheffield. No history on the place, I'm afraid. It's stood empty for as long as I can recall and is pretty well sealed most of the time. There were plans to demolish and replace with a contemporary 60 story building a few years back, when most of Sheffield city centre was going to be transformed into a vibrant hub, none of which happened!

Anyway, I've wandered around the outside of this place many a time on a Saturday afternoon or evening whilst visiting the local hostelries, wondering what lies within. The crap graf on the windows enticing me, teasing me to keep looking..............

And then the chance finally presents itself, what do we have.............................a nondescript 1970's office block!!

Still, the rooftop made it all worthwhile!!!!!!!!!!!

































































































Hey, thanks for looking everyone, hope you enjoyed..................


----------



## HughieD (May 12, 2015)

Good work fella...


----------



## UrbanX (May 12, 2015)

Def worth it for that roof! Awesome shot's! 
How many well known derelict sites are visible from up there I wonder?


----------



## The Wombat (May 12, 2015)

Still looks like it was worth a mooch
good work fella


----------



## KM Punk (May 13, 2015)

Alright stuff, Cheers for sharing


----------



## Old No.13 (May 13, 2015)

UrbanX said:


> Def worth it for that roof! Awesome shot's!
> How many well known derelict sites are visible from up there I wonder?



Actually visible, at least George Barnsleys, Stanley Works, Reckord Rigway, Woolens, Bridge House, Stones Brewery plus a few behind the tower blocks and over the hills!!


----------



## flyboys90 (May 13, 2015)

Cracking rooftop shots,What was the silver bird remains all about?


----------



## Old No.13 (May 13, 2015)

flyboys90 said:


> Cracking rooftop shots,What was the silver bird remains all about?



Tis the extinct and fabled Oozlum bird which flies around in ever decreasing circles until it disappears up its own khyber (Frankie Howard - Carry on up the Jungle )


----------

